# Station Platform Ideas



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in the process of putting together the Union Station made by Piko. I realized when I opened the box that it does not come with a station platform. Could anyone recommend a good station platform to use. My layout is indoors.


Thanks.

J.R.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are looking to simulate a concrete platform, I might suggest foam insulation board. I think Yogi has a pretty good explanation on his site how to make it look like sidewalk or something like that. For blacktop you could use black roofing shingles. Shoot you could use those ideas indoors or out. 

Hey let us know what you do and put up some pictures. 

Tom P


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom,

When you say insulation board, do you mean the pink or blue foam boards that you get at Home Depot or Lowe's? What is Yogi's website address? I will certainly post pictures. If you want to see pictures of my layout, and progress, go to http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

J.R.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the foam board sold at Home Depot. I think this is Yogi's website. 

www.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/ 

If not just google yogi wallace, or send him a PM, 

Tom


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

(EDIT) Okay...lets try it again...with my glasses on this time!







...the first one I attached was invalid. 

His own site doesn't seem to work but the below has his info...


I have Yogi's foam info on this site:
http://www.trainelectronics.com/art.../index.htm




Regards
Gary


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok my idea was not conventional but worked well. I used cedar to make a deck and rest it on gravel. This may not be what your looking for but is an alternative. I wanted the deck too be the right hight of the box cars for loading


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I like the foam board idea. If anyone has anymore ideas, let me know. I would love to hear it!

J.R.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi JR-

You might want to look at using concrete wall board (backer board) that is used in place of plaster wall board in wet areas of your home. "Wonderboard" is one brand carried here. Since it is a concrete product, it looks good under buildings. One sheet provides a lot of foundations for my layout outdoors

Here is one link to a description of the product

http://homerenovations.about.com/od...rboard.htm

Regards

Jerry


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jerry,

I've never heard of wonderboard. Where do you get it? Home Depot? Can you paint it?


J.R.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Most home supply places have it, Lowes, HD, etc.

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/floori...50333.html


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

I haven't tried either but I'm going to be working on my bathroom soon and I heard the Hardibacker is better than the wonderboard. Its supposed to be easier to cut than the wonderboard. Apparently wonderboard likes to crumble while cutting? Like i said, I haven't used either of them but just a thought.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the stuff from Home Depot.

I used it as a roof for my tunnels.

I put a concreete top on it with rebar because I was going to put rocks on it.

I scored it with a utility knife and then broke it at the score.

I also use a jig saw to cut it.

JJ


----------

